# leo genetics



## Reptimus (Sep 23, 2009)

hey guys got soem questions

what would be the outcome of:

1) Reverse Stripe Albino HET RAPTOR X Blazing Blizard.
2) Reverse Stripe Albino HET RAPTOR X Snow Enigma
3) Reverse Stripe Albino HET RAPTOR X Normal
4) Reverse Stripe Albino HET RAPTOR X SHCT

also why im here could someone explain the (1c) stuff etc?

lol sorry about all the questions. thanks in advance for your advice.

Reptimus


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

1C refers to one copy of the gene, some dominant genes are expressed the same visually but could have 1 or 2 copies depending on what they inherited from the parents, whilst it makes no difference to how they look it can make a big difference in offspring

1) Reverse Stripe Albino HET RAPTOR X Blazing Blizard.

Assuming both the albinos are tremper:-

50% Tremper Albino HET Blizzard
50% Tremper Albino HET Blizzard, Eclipse

2) Reverse Stripe Albino HET RAPTOR X Snow Enigma

Assuming its a mack snow

12.5% Normal HET Tremper Albino
12.5% Normal HET Tremper Albino, Eclipse
12.5% Enigma HET Tremper Albino
12.5% Enigma HET Tremper Albino, Eclipse
12.5% Mack Snow HET Tremper Albino
12.5% Mack Snow HET Tremper Albino, Eclipse
12.5% Mack Snow Enigma HET Tremper Albino
12.5% Mack Snow Enigma HET Tremper Albino, Eclipse 

3) Reverse Stripe Albino HET RAPTOR X Normal

50% Normal HET Tremper Albino
50% Normal HET Tremper Albino, Eclipse

4) Reverse Stripe Albino HET RAPTOR X SHCT

25% Normal HET Tremper Albino
25% Normal HET Tremper Albino, Eclipse
25% Hypo HET Tremper Albino
25% Hypo HET Tremper Albino, Eclipse

Hope that helps.


----------



## Reptimus (Sep 23, 2009)

ah cool ok thank you  been waiting all day for a reply lol!! so with the tremper albino Het blizzard, eclipse. is the eclipse het or visual? and so if it has one HET its (1c) if its got two HETs in it say if HET Blizzard, eclipse was bith HET would it be (2c) or have i just got that totally wrong lol! thanks for your reply anyway 

what woud you recommend breeding with the reverse stripe het raptor, blazing blizzard. and snow engima assuming it is a mack snow?

reptimus


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Reptimus said:


> if it has one HET its (1c) if its got two HETs in it say if HET Blizzard, eclipse was bith HET would it be (2c) or have i just got that totally wrong lol! thanks for your reply anyway
> 
> reptimus


[1C]-=-1 COPY = (HET) and [2C]-=-2 COPY = (****) is only relivent to Dominant traits that's a strain of snow,Hypo,and Enigma.Two differant trait don't make a [2C] leo.

Example.

Normal X [1C]Hypo = 50%Normal-/-50%[1C]Hypo.

Normal X [2C]Hypo = 100%[1C]Hypo.

[1C]Hypo X [1C]Hypo = Normal-/-[1C]Hypo-/-[2C]Hypo.

[2C]Hypo X [1C]Hypo = [1C]Hypo-/-[2C]Hypo.

[2C]Hypo X [2C]Hypo = [2C]Hypo.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Reptimus said:


> 1) Reverse Stripe Albino HET RAPTOR X Blazing Blizard.
> 2) Reverse Stripe Albino HET RAPTOR X Snow Enigma
> 3) Reverse Stripe Albino HET RAPTOR X Normal
> 4) Reverse Stripe Albino HET RAPTOR X SHCT


*(1)*
Talbino reverse striped HET Eclipse X Talbino blizzard = .

Talbino normal HET Blizzard/Poss-HET Eclipse.

It's very possible to get body patterns of Aberrant,Hyper aberrant,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless reverse striped.
======
*(2)* If Snow SPLIT Super snow. 
Talbino reverse striped HET Eclipse X [1C]Snow Enigma SPLIT Super snow = .

Normal HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Enigma HET Talbino/Poss/HET Eclipse.
Snow SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Snow enigma SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.

It's very possible to get body patterns of Aberrant,Hyper aberrant,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless reverse striped.
--------
*(2)*If Snow.
Talbino reverse striped HET Eclipse X [1CS,1CE]Snow enigma = .

Normal HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Enigma HET Talbino/Poss/HET Eclipse.
[1C]Snow HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1CS,1CE]Snow enigma HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.

It's very possible to get body patterns of Aberrant,Hyper aberrant,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless reverse striped.
--------
Talbino reverse striped HET Eclipse X [2CS,1CE]Snow enigma = .

[1C]Snow HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1CS,1CE]Snow enigma HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.

It's very possible to get body patterns of Aberrant,Hyper aberrant,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless reverse striped.
--------
Talbino reverse striped HET Eclipse X [1CS,2CE]Snow enigma = .

[1C]Enigma HET Talbino/Poss/HET Eclipse.
[1CS,1CE]Snow enigma HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.

It's very possible to get body patterns of Aberrant,Hyper aberrant,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless reverse striped.
--------
Talbino reverse striped HET Eclipse X [2CS,2CE]Snow enigma = .

[1CS,1CE]Snow enigma HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.

It's very possible to get body patterns of Aberrant,Hyper aberrant,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless reverse striped.
======
*(3)*
Talbino reverse striped HET Eclipse X Normal = .

Normal HET Tabino/Poss-HET Eclipse.

It's very possible to get body patterns of Aberrant,Hyper aberrant,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless reverse striped.
======
*(4)* 
Talbino reverse striped HET Eclipse X [1C]Super hypo = .

Normal HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Hypo HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.

A percentage of hypo offspring will likely mature into Super hypo.

It's very possible to get body patterns of Aberrant,Hyper aberrant,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless reverse striped.
--------
Talbino reverse striped HET Eclipse X [2C]Super hypo = .

[1C]Hypo HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.

A percentage of hypo offspring will likely mature into Super hypo.

It's very possible to get body patterns of Aberrant,Hyper aberrant,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless reverse striped.


----------

